

RTFM: Dispelling a Myth About Steve Jobs’ Resignation - jaredbrown
http://jaredbrown.me/post/9531000765/dispelling-a-myth-about-steve-jobs-resignation

======
andrewcooke
what on earth does this add to the conversation? can we stop hashing over last
week's news? i know that jobs' slow death is a great excuse to get upvotes and
blog hits, but, please, can we just give it a rest? leave the poor guy in
peace and keep this tired junk off the site.

~~~
jaredbrown
Apple defines new market segments with their innovations that effect us all.
Noting who's in charge of strategy and product design is therefore important.

------
blastryan
This was a phenomenal read. I. Could. Not. Agree. More.

